# Fat Calix Pic



## PencilHead (Jun 29, 2009)

Dedicate this fatty to Hippy who taught me patience.  WW NL cross clone at 9 weeks tommorrow.  Running about 20% amber and holding for couch lock just to see if I can stand it.  Yee haw.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice pics Pencil, your going to have some fun smokin those Babies!

                                   Phatpharmer


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

I WISH IT WERE A SCRATCH N SNIFF PIC MAN. lol
   them are some fat calyxes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 29, 2009)

Great pics 

Patience is a torture we force upon ourselves, but once learnt, we realise the agony of the wait was worth the battle.

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 29, 2009)

Some great pictures there. Nice work. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 29, 2009)

Are those seeded, or just fat? Very nice pics.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 29, 2009)

I can only pray i have something close to that.
5-7 weeks and i'll be puffing my 1st grow, i hope.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 29, 2009)

Now that IS a Phat Calix!
Good Job!


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 30, 2009)

This is from what I'm calling my Broke-Back grow--I topped, super-cropped, tortured, twisted then did it some more.  I really don't like the fragility I ended up with.  My first grow was so buff, I never tied squat.  This one looks like the friggin Golden Gate in there.

BUT, on the upside, those nuggets are hare as rocks.  I'm curious about how much the take will be off this compared to the au natural grow last time.  It seems like it's going to be considerably less, but who knows?  And, who cares--I pulled over an elbow off grow number 1.

It's easy to play around some when your first grow yields like mine did.  The last clones off this batch of seeds are in the vegg room--actually the bathtub in my studio has been transformed into a nice veg chamber.

I've lollipopped them way up and left nothing but the celery at the top.  They're probably over 2 feet now and chomping at the bit to get in the flower room.  I'm chomping too.

Here's my lollipops.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello Pencil 

Its a natural progression, now that you know you can grow, you now wonder how you can manipulate the plants to grow differently.

Let the experiments begin!

eace:


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 30, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Pencil
> 
> Its a natural progression, now that you know you can grow, you now wonder how you can manipulate the plants to grow differently.
> 
> ...


 
I think I'll change my sig to: How easy it is to progress from lover to pimp.  "Get to work, bi****s.  Throw daddy some cola."


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

> "Get to work, bi****s. Throw daddy some cola."



thats the spirit. lol
im a control freak wit my girls as well myself.


----------

